
Politics on YC - psaux
I have been a lurker albeit, but love YC news. Part of the policy states limited political chatter. In the last month, I have seen an abundant amount rise to #1, example is today. Can we please address this. I like to think this is my safe place :)  Orthogonal to popular belief, science and technology can be a stress reliever from modern day politics.
======
dang
You're probably seeing fluctuation within the normal range. HN's policy and
moderation approach have been the same way for a long time. The submissions
and comments that get posted are certainly influenced by macro trends in
society at large, but that's happened before as well. See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17014869](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17014869)
if you want more reassurance.

~~~
psaux
Thanks! Great data in that link

